# Lean Ground Beef?



## Doreen210 (May 28, 2006)

I have been feeding Jake Innova LB dog food for the past year. He lost his taste for eating it dry, so I added a can of Innova wet food as well. He really did very well on this for a while. He lost his taste for the wet food so I figured I's try Merrick canned food. The fact is he just wasn't eating anything. I have been adding about a cup of lean beef chop meat to his kibble & his bowl is clean. I also add some veggies as well. I have been adding an egg once or twice a week as well. I'm planning to add ground turkey & chicken thighs eventually. Since he is now eating all of the dry kibble with it I feel that he is getting all the nutrition he needs, at least I think he is. He seems to be thriving his coat is beautiful, his poops are good. I just want to know your thoughts on this? I don't want to hurt him in any way. Not that it matters, but the cost of the canned foods were very expensive & I felt I was just throwing it away literally.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we use several fillers. 100% ground beef, boneless and skinless chicken breast, plain yogurt and baby food. we use Wellness kibble and Wellness canned food. our dogs really like the raw ground beef and the yogurt. our Shep likes to pull cucumbers off the vine and eat them.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Raw ground beef is excellant for your dog. Dog's are carnivors and as you are finding out really love and do really well on a raw meat based diet.
I also feed my GSD raw chicken drum sticks and mix in turkey once in awhile so you are on the right track.
I also feed my GSD Orijen Adult formula. A high quality kibble with what you ropose in a raw meat diet for your dog will give you a happy and very healthy dog!!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Raw ground is fine but adding raw with kibble in the same meal is potentially dangerous.

Raw digests about twice as fast as kibble. Combinding the two in a setting will result in the raw being held up in the digestive tract by the kibble. This increases greatly the chances of bacterial/sallmonilla sickness. 

You could nuk the ground in the microwave or boil it for better safety.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

That is an old wives tale


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03Raw ground is fine but adding raw with kibble in the same meal is potentially dangerous.
> 
> Raw digests about twice as fast as kibble. Combinding the two in a setting will result in the raw being held up in the digestive tract by the kibble. This increases greatly the chances of bacterial/sallmonilla sickness.
> 
> You could nuk the ground in the microwave or boil it for better safety.


My dogs have been eating raw and kibble together for 10 years without any problems.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Sounds good, including the subsequent replies. The only change I made is when adding turkey or chicken I remove the skin. For whatever reason one of my dogs got sick on turkey wings with the skin on.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mjb03Raw ground is fine but adding raw with kibble in the same meal is potentially dangerous.
> ...


I too often feed raw and kibble together, in fact tonight Dante got a small turkey neck in with his kibble


----------



## Doreen210 (May 28, 2006)

Hi all, thank you so much for all the information. I'm sorry that I didn't state that I brown the meat /poultry & then add it to the kibble. I guess my human mind is afraid of e-coli or salmonella poisoning. I 'm not even sure that these diseases would even effect a dog the same way they do humans. Is raw food easier to digest? What are the advantages verses cooked meats? I'm all for feeding raw if it's better than cooked for him. I just have to change my thinking on feeding raw. I really appreciate all your responses. Thank you so much!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

jakesmommy
About a year and a half ago I was exactly where you are now. My trainer had been feeding his dog's raw meat and kibble for 30 years yes 30 years and his dog's are all very healthy.
I said raw meat OMG I'm going to kill my dog so he directed me while I kicked and screamed and watched my dog like a hawk giving him raw meat. A year and a half later all is well my only problem was in my own mind.
As long as you keep the meat fresh I buy raw meat every other day there shouldn't be a problem.
In the wild what did our dog's eat? RAW MEAT
Best of luck to you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I believe though that when you do mix extras in, you should try to keep it at a certain ratio? So that you are not doing too much of just a glop of meat or yogurt, that is good, but not balanced, and not enough of the kibble that is balanced and supposed to be giving necessary nutrients. Not exactly sure about that-hoping someone with some nutrition chops can answer that. 

I think it is addressed in this: http://www.monicasegal.com/catalog/product.php?cPath=25_26&products_id=88


----------

